# Small Poison Collection



## logueb (Mar 17, 2015)

[attachment=3-17-15 001.JPG] Not Much, but all of these were dug at dumps[attachment=3-17-15 002.JPG] [attachment=3-17-15 003.JPG]


----------



## logueb (Mar 17, 2015)

Not sure about these.[attachment=3-17-15 004.JPG]


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice set. 2nd image, one at far right is your winner.


----------



## logueb (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks Poison_Us.  Not much of a showing after 50 years of dump digging.  But I guess that is what makes finding a poison so interesting.  I didn't remember having the amber lattice with the embossed poison on each side, so the lattice only was a different version that I didn't have.  Thanks again for looking.  Buster


----------



## GlAsSy_GiRl (Mar 18, 2015)

Love love love them! I've only been collecting antique bottles for few years.... but to find a poison bottle is my mission!


----------



## logueb (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks GIAsSy,  Best place  to dig one would be a 20's - 40's dump, or earlier.   Best of luck.  Buster


----------



## groundsloth (Mar 20, 2015)

nice! That's more than I have!


----------



## sunrunner (Mar 21, 2015)

nice collection , i have most of them except the little cylinder one , which I believe Is quite rear . there's also squire ones with vertical lines with the word poison on ether one or two sides. in blue.


----------



## Jayarep (Jun 22, 2015)

These are great! I'd love to find just one some day...


----------

